# Meet Archie



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

On friday my son Ben and I went down to Great Yarmouth to pick up the latest addition to our family Archie. His sire is a dog I bred and I have his grandad, great granny, great grandad, aunty and 3 that were sired by his grandad and out of his great granny so he was already a member of our family before he even arrived. Its not the best of photos but its all I have at the moment.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awwwww way to cute!...cool that you got all his family memeber!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Archie looks lovely.
How many do you have now?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Awwh so cute 
I'm sure he makes a great addition to the pack?! 

x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Fleur said:


> Archie looks lovely.
> How many do you have now?


:laugh:I stopped counting ages ago.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Freyja said:


> :laugh:I stopped counting ages ago.


LOL -  - Probably for the best - 
I'm sure Archie will have a great time with his new family.
Please can you try and get a group shot - I'd love to see the family all together.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless him he looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Aw what a sweetie, love the name


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> Aw what a sweetie, love the name


His name comes from his pedigree name. As he was born at the end of november he is a sagitarius so all the letter had names connected to that . He is Highisland The Archer hence his name Archie. He was orifinally known as Splodge as when he was tiny he had a brindle patch between his ears although now it has mingled in with his other head markings

Fleur I have asked OH to take a photo of all the whippets together. Not an easy task with 11 of them but at the moment little Jude is in season so I cann't do anything until she has gone out of season. Hopeflly none of the other girls will be in season by then as they are all due in season in the next month.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Freyja
I'll be very impressed if the OH manages to get them all together
Looking forward to seeing a picture soon.
Thanks


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh he's lovely!! I'm becoming a big whippet fan I've met so many that are just lovely! Still find them a bit scarey cos they look delicate but guess that's cos I'm used to staffie types!!!:lol: I know my mates whippet slams into my lot without any broken bits (although she does tell you quiet loudly she's broken then disappears in a cloud of dust when you try and look at her!!!)


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

He's gorgeous  I love his markings. How old is he?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

He's 4 months old now but was 3 months when the photo was taken. I'm waiting for bitches to go out of season then I want to take a photo of the whole gang together


----------

